# Do you think I should get a puppy?



## Sawwahbear (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello, I have been lurking around this forum for a while now, and I think its time to ask, what do you guys think?

I have always wanted a GSD since I was a kid, and I honestly couldn't tell you why, its just one of those things that you kind of just know, like your favorite food, or color. 

I really want a puppy, I have already talked to a breeder in my area about a future litter of German working line pups, (I don't mind a pretty dog, but what I really care for is good health and attitude) as a companion, but also as an "adventure dog" so to speak, we will be doing a lot of hiking and camping together (maybe even travel?) and of course spending a lot of time training( whats a best friend worth without communication!) protection is also important to me. 

but here in lies the problem... I am only 19, I am very worried about my foggy future, what if i lose my job? what if a travel opportunity comes up, that my dog cant be included in? what if I regret not waiting for some other reason?

I have a good Job right now, and time, and I may not get another chance to get a puppy for a while, I have been thinking about this everyday, and I am really stuck in between fear on the unknown/commitment, and strong want for companionship/something to make my life less boring 

so, what do you think?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

It depends on you and your devotion to the dog, IMO. 
I got my female west German working line as an early 16th birthday gift. I am now 18, she is 2 yrs, 8 months. She is always with me, I do everything for her. I have no concerns about our future because I got her before I had a real job, and always found a way to make it work without anyone else having to help.
This was done out of determination and devotion. 

One thing I will say, is that none of us can tell you if you should get the pup. I would never go anywhere my dog couldn't follow, so I never had to worry about traveling as a question. Other members may be able to help more.
My point in posting is this: being a young adult doesn't make or break whether or not you should get one. Your devotion, lifestyle, etc does..


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

This is a VERY SERIOUS decision.

I think if you get a puppy, you need to make the decision THEN that the puppy is a member of your family. He/she is NOT something you get "for now". You need to be ready to turn down opportunities if they render you incapable of caring for your dog. I would sleep on a park bench and beg if the alternative was getting rid of my dog.

You need to decide NOW that this puppy is yours for life. If you are offered a job in a place where you can't take your dog? That job is not for you.

If you think you might not want a dog when you get married, don't get a puppy.

If you think you might now want a dog when you start having children, don't get a puppy.


If you think at any time in the next 15+ years, you will ever say "I just don't have time for him/her..." or "I can't take care of him/her like he/she deserves", DO NOT GET A PUPPY. 

If you can't do all of that, don't get a puppy.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Anitsisqua said:


> This is a VERY SERIOUS decision.
> 
> I think if you get a puppy, you need to make the decision THEN that the puppy is a member of your family. He/she is NOT something you get "for now". You need to be ready to turn down opportunities if they render you incapable of caring for your dog. I would sleep on a park bench and beg if the alternative was getting rid of my dog.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## Sawwahbear (Dec 11, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> I have no concerns about our future because I got her before I had a real job, and always found a way to make it work without anyone else having to help.
> This was done out of determination and devotion.


how did you accomplish this? 

Thank you both for the reply, I admire your devotion, and I agree with you, I know that the main thing holding me back is fear that I wont be able to do all those things that Anitsisqua and you were saying, but the thing is, I REALLY want to, i just dont know if i can.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. 

We can't make the decision for you, but we'll certainly give you a huge list of things to think about!

My dad is ex-military, so I've already had the pleasure of travelling all over the world. There are two places left I want to go ... and I might or might not get there. Otherwise, I'm NOT a fan of travelling. 

I've had animals all my life. I made a conscious decision when I moved out of the "family" home that I would rather have animals than kids, and would rather be home / out and about with my animals than travelling to other places. 

From some people's point of view - I have given up "a lot" - free time to do whatever "I" want to do ... go out for supper right after work, spend the night at a friend's house at the drop of a hat, etc. 

However, what "these" people don't realize is that I'm not giving anything up ... if I really wanted to do those things, I'd make arrangements for my zoo ... i.e. run home for 10-15 minutes and then run back. I have a car, so it's not like it's a 3 hour delay.

I hate shopping, unless it's for a book, fabric or something for my animals - I save money by not spending on doo-dahs ... but can drop $500 on my zoo in 10 minutes flat LOL

Are you young for the sole responsibility of a dog? Of course you are ... but if you can afford it (purchasing the puppy, buying a crate, food, toys, vet, training, etc.) and if you are a responsible, devoted person you can do it - certainly helps if you have more than a "decent" job (making more than minimum wage).

Other things you need to consider: 

What if you have a dog, and then in a year or so you meet someone and it is getting serious but they don't like your dog? What if your dog doesn't like them? (I already know what my answer would be - bye bye guy - but not everyone's like that ... and it is something you need to consider!)

How much time can you devote to this dog? Training, exercise - all takes time and at the beginning money!

How much money can you set aside monthly? (No pet is cheap .. well goldfish, but not quite the same deal!)

Good luck with your decision! And don't feel bad if after a while you realize you're not ready ... that's a good thing!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I did babysitting, pet sitting, dog walking, looked for side jobs anywhere I could (construction, cleaning, helping family friends train their dogs for small amounts of cash), tutoring, etc.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> My point in posting is this: being a young adult doesn't make or break whether or not you should get one. Your devotion, lifestyle, etc does..


:thumbup:

I don't know anyone that can see 15 years in the future and what may or may not happen in their lives. I, personally, would not sleep on a park bench and beg to keep my dog. If I could no longer provide adequate care, then I would take the necessary steps to place them in a proper home.

Dogs/puppies are a big responsibility and it is up to you to decide whether or not you can provide a stable, loving, permanent home. I think it's great that you are taking the time to consider future possibilities in your life before making a decision. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Sawwahbear (Dec 11, 2012)

Kyleigh said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> We can't make the decision for you, but we'll certainly give you a huge list of things to think about!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply.

I have no problem with affording it at the monument, but I know that i don't want to keep this job forever, Im very optimistic, and i think i could get a better job that i like more, but that might require that Im out of work for a while doing volunteer stuff of something, thats one of the reasons i want to get a puppy now, as it will be the most expensive time in the dogs life, after he is older, we might be vagabonds together (i dont know) and i dont know if i will be able to afford the time and money for the puppy faze in the next stange of my life. 

and
if the dog doesnt like a person i meet, i know there is a reason for it! i wouldnt ignore that, bye bye guy!

as for travel, it is something that is important to me, but there are positives to traveling with a dog, i don't want to be alone, it would be safer. right?


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

I thought the same things you did, really very similar. If you have any reservations, be prepared if and when they actually occur, if you are responsible, you must have the ability to handle them. It is a commitment. I think the best way is to speak to your breeder what is holding you back and gauge from there, they should have some advice that would best help you. 

PS I think that a GSD is a great trekking companion.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Re travelling - if you're staying in the states, you shouldn't have any problems ... I don't think there's any issues with crossing states with your dog ... BUT you'd have to make sure you have UTD shots if you leave the states, ... that's the kind of travelling I'm talking about - all over the world travelling!

I want to go to Egypt and Australia ... at some point in my life - those are my "dream countries" to visit ... will I bring my dog? Absolutely not.

Would the dog be a great travelling companion? If you have a great bond with that dog ... s/he'll go ANYWHERE you go ... even jump off a bridge ... not a bond you want to mess with / break because you've changed your mind! 

I'm not trying to sound harsh ... there are certainly events that are beyond our control that CAN force people to have to give up their animals (in my mind, I don't have one ... but I'm a bit odd!) ... once you've bonded with your dog (or any pet) ... my personal belief is that you MUST be responsible for it for the rest of it's natural life. This is not something I take lightly, and I cringe when I hear / read about people who "ran out of patience / time / effort" and simply gave the dog away ... or they moved into a house / apt that didn't take pets (that one ticks me off to no end, but that's a whole other rant). 

I think it would be a great idea to foster a dog or two (not at the same time LOL) and see how you can manage the schedule ... if you like it / adore it / love it, then sit down with someone who can be objective about YOU and make a list of pros and cons of getting a puppy ... or even a dog ... instead of a puppy. You can still bond with an adult dog!!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

It is a difficult decision, there are so many unknowns when you are 19. I talked my mother into letting me keep a puppy my friend's family would not let her keep when I was 16. That dog was the best thing for me at the time, I trained it, took it everywhere I could, got to go out exploring places my lazy friends would not do with me. However when I turned 19 I had to move out, my family was so depressing it was affecting my mental health. I could not take my dog, but as much as my family disregarded me, they loved and took very good care of the dog. Plus my sister's new boyfriend (married to her now), was especially good to the dog, and the dog loved him. 

So from my experience, if you have good relations with your family or friends that are like family that you know would take great care of your dog if for some reason you had to move without it, then go for it (as long as you have the time to devote to it). You can also look into getting an older puppy or young adult from a GSD rescue. 

This may be the beginning of a healthy, new lifestyle. Getting outdoors more, joining clubs and meeting different people from all races and ages.


----------



## Sawwahbear (Dec 11, 2012)

jae said:


> I thought the same things you did, really very similar. If you have any reservations, be prepared if and when they actually occur, if you are responsible, you must have the ability to handle them. It is a commitment. I think the best way is to speak to your breeder what is holding you back and gauge from there, they should have some advice that would best help you.
> 
> PS I think that a GSD is a great trekking companion.



so what was the finial push for you to know that you really were ready?

and are you happy that you got one when you did?


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Sawwahbear said:


> so what was the finial push for you to know that you really were ready?
> 
> and are you happy that you got one when you did?


It was honestly an impulsive push, said to myself that is it. I am more than glad to have this dog in my life.

It sounds like you did your research and planning, and very responsibly it seems. Now it is your own decision.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I got my first GSD (really my ex's, but he's my heart dog) when I was 17. My ex and I raised him together, we took him to college with us when we moved out of our hometown, went through a few more moves with him, quit some jobs, got new jobs, etc. Nothing was going to keep me from having that dog. Until now, he stays with my ex half of the time and myself the other half as we broke up. That was the most challenging part, which you will not have to deal with since you'd be getting it by yourself.

Then this year I adopted a pit bull and bought a border collie. I was homeless for two months, my GSD stayed with my ex and my parents watched my Pit Bull and another little dog I had that they kept. I had a great job working too much to care for my dogs the way I wanted to (50-60 hour weeks) so I saved up my money while I was homeless and quit my job and bought a house. Now I'm self-employed and work 12 hours a week and have all the time in the world to spend with my dogs and I love it. 

Point is, if you want it to work, you can make it work. It may not be the easiest all the time (I remember hauling crates in and out of the house I frequently slept and showered at while I was homeless over the summer for the dogs; they weren't allowed there permanently, but I was still doing sports and training with them, so in 95% weather all summer, I lugged crates in and out of the house so that I could shower and then we were off to agility; a lot of driving was involved getting to an from their temporary homes.) but having a dog and that relationship with them is totally worth it.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

and THAT is the definition of DEVOTION!


----------



## Sawwahbear (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you all so much for sharing your stories! 
I definitely feel more confident about all the different possibilities for the future and how my dog ownership will affect it.
and your stories are all very heart warming.
If it comes down to who I am, I think it is definitely meant to be. 
as for when is the right time, I guess no matter how I am, I will never know what the future holds, there are so many positives at this moment,(having someone who is always happy to see me, to get me off my computer and outside, make me feel safe on those dark rainy Oregon nights, confident during those rainy Oregon days!, to keep me working, thinking about the future, maybe even motivate me to complete my goals...) worrying about the unknown seems like a waste. 

I guess my plan now is to wait until the puppies are born and when I go see them I think I will know what I really want to do


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I think you need to just think about it until then. Reputable breeders, from what I know, won't let you see the newborn puppies. 
Also, most will want a deposit before or at the time of birth.
Deciding upon seeing them, well.. that will likely throw some logic out of the mix


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what kind of questions did the breeder ask you?

I'd like to add that you sound very mature and responsible . I guess questions like where are you living at the moment , how stable and right is this for dog ownership , don't forget the pup becomes a dog ! , needing more space and time for that outdoors walk . I also know that in a lot of work situations young people , especially unmarried without family committments also have pressure put on them to work those extra hours . All things to think about.


----------



## Sawwahbear (Dec 11, 2012)

carmspack said:


> what kind of questions did the breeder ask you?



Why I wanted a GSD compared to other breeds, what my living situation is like, what my family thinks, if i knew about the breed and what to expect, if i was planning on classes and training, that sort of thing. I drove out to see him and he saw me interact with the dogs and stuff, we talked for a good while and they seemed like a really nice couple.

and yes, they asked for a deposit, but they said if i had any reservations come puppy day that they would refund me if need be.

and thank you  I guess i got a head start by being a hot headed independent young teen, I learn quick though! my manners don't escape me anymore, but I'm still more confident then I have reason for ha..


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

To tell you the truth...a dog is a really big commitment. I got mine when I was 21 (23 now) and there are certain things that you have to miss out on (good and bad). I wouldn't have wanted one at 19 (still having too much fun in college) but at 21 I had graduated, moved in with my GF (she was still in school), and so late nights out were generally behind me. But I know I would've regretted it later if I had missed those times earlier in my life.

It's also nice having an excuse to go home early when friends want to be out until 2 AM and you don't. But traveling is an issue as I have family in Europe and do need to go back there once in a while (plus while I'm young Europe is much more affordable than when I get a family). We are lucky and have family that took care of my boy for 10 days while we were gone, but if we didn't have that you'd have to consider an extra $200+ just to kennel him during the trip.

There are plenty of places in the United States where you can travel with a dog...but surprisingly a lot are also restrictive. Not all hotels/motels except dogs. I wouldn't take my dog on a trip to Las Vegas, New York City, Washington DC or anywhere that there is a lot of indoor sight seeing. Most National Parks are very restrictive about dogs, if they allow them its only in certain areas. Restaurants don't really allow dogs in (some with patios are fine) but those are closed in the winter months and personally I wouldn't drag my dog to a place just to leave him in a hotel room for hours at a time while I go sight seeing.

There are a lot of plusses and minuses to owning a dog while you're young (especially a puppy) but you really won't understand the "restrictions" it places on your life until you get one. I was a bit more set in my life, schedule wise and work wise before I got a dog and luckily there are two of us so if one person can't make it home for some reason the other person will surely be able to. But there are many times that I've done things where I wouldn't have been able to unless I had my GF home to watch my dog like last weekend I went to Chicago overnight for the Bears game and she was home with the dog, without her, would've had to figure out other arrangements.

Lots and lots to think about when it comes to a dog fitting into your life, sadly, most of it you'll only figure out when you have a dog lol.

Also...reputable breeders will allow you to see the dogs if you have a good relationship with them. I was just over at a friend of mines and got to play with their 6 week old puppies for a few hours, and I'm not even getting one. I will add though that I have been training with these people for over 2 years now and know them much better than just a few phone calls.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It is impossible for most of us to predict the future so I would play it as safe as possible and get an older dog that is past all this crazy puppy/adolescent stuff that you read about in this forum. 
If we would only get a dog when we knew for sure what lies ahead of us,hardly anyone could make that decision. I have always made the decisions based on the here and what I knew for sure in the present and very near future. Then crossed the bridges when I got there. Has always worked out.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

how did you decide upon "this" pup . can you post a pedigree or web site -
breeder sounds good so far - they took the time and have an interest in he pups future


----------



## Sawwahbear (Dec 11, 2012)

martemchik said:


> To tell you the truth...a dog is a really big commitment. I got mine when I was 21 (23 now) and there are certain things that you have to miss out on (good and bad). I wouldn't have wanted one at 19 (still having too much fun in college) but at 21 I had graduated, moved in with my GF (she was still in school), and so late nights out were generally behind me. But I know I would've regretted it later if I had missed those times earlier in my life.
> 
> It's also nice having an excuse to go home early when friends want to be out until 2 AM and you don't. But traveling is an issue as I have family in Europe and do need to go back there once in a while (plus while I'm young Europe is much more affordable than when I get a family). We are lucky and have family that took care of my boy for 10 days while we were gone, but if we didn't have that you'd have to consider an extra $200+ just to kennel him during the trip.
> 
> ...


thank you for the reply, 

I think that if i was in your situation, I would have made a similar decision, 
but i think my college lifestyle and idea of travel is much different then what yours was, one of the reasons I think a dog would be an excellent companion for me at this time is because of all the things that I do now that would complement that. I don't stay out late all that often, and when I do, i don't often go places that a dog couldn't accompany me (close friends houses with a few really cool people, exploring the city, my house playing video games) as for travel, I would most likely be camping or staying in a cheap place, and the tourist attractions I would like to see are mainly outdoors(mt Rushmore, grand canyon) 
I would love to save up and backpack around Europe, staying in youth hostels and that sort of thing.(it seems far fetched but this is what a dream about!) and I think that a dog would be a great protection for me, and also great company. I don't know how a dog would limit me in this situation though, something I should definitely research


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Sawwahbear said:


> Thank you all so much for sharing your stories!
> I definitely feel more confident about all the different possibilities for the future and how my dog ownership will affect it.
> and your stories are all very heart warming.
> If it comes down to who I am, I think it is definitely meant to be.
> ...


Welcome from another 19 year old Oregonian. I'm the owner of a soon to be 4 year old German Shepherd Dog from working lines. I did not get the dog I was expecting, but a dog that was so much more than a companion. There are a lot of uncertainties at any point in our lives, but truly some potentially pivotal periods around our age. I am lucky to have the financial and emotional support of my family, and in the case of an emergency, I will at least have them to back me up, even if I am in charge of my dog's overall finances and am the sole owner.

Also, remember that it is a pain to rent with a GSD (as I've found out recently)! But that aside, as already said before, it depends on a lot more than age and some "what if"s. I do not recommend going by your gut instinct upon seeing puppies - usually, they are hard to walk away from so your opinion may be swayed  I have promised myself that I will wait another two years before my second German Shepherd, but even looking at dogs on Petfinder softens my resolve.

Out of curiosity, which breeder are you considering?


----------



## Sawwahbear (Dec 11, 2012)

carmspack said:


> how did you decide upon "this" pup . can you post a pedigree or web site -
> breeder sounds good so far - they took the time and have an interest in he pups future


I wanted someone within driving distance (I would have gone a state away if I had too) so i could meet the breeders in person and see the parents for myself, so I could make a proper assessment. 

I also looked for someone with a website, I feel as though someone who put the effort into making a website shows they are a bit more serious, and weeds out "back yard breeders" 

Here it is: German Shepherd Puppies for Sale | German Shepherd Breeder | Puppies in Oregon

I looked up AKC and Health certification and everything, but what really sold it for me was the direct German line and schutzhund certification in the grandparents, after doing research I found that in Germany the requirements for these things are a lot harder to meet. and as it is a working line, they are bread for health, and temperament more so then in the show lines (you need these things more so for a proper working dog) 

not to mention that after meeting his dogs i was very impressed (especially the sire)


----------



## Sawwahbear (Dec 11, 2012)

Sawwahbear said:


> Here it is: German Shepherd Puppies for Sale | German Shepherd Breeder | Puppies in Oregon
> 
> I looked up AKC and Health certification and everything, but what really sold it for me was the direct German line and schutzhund certification in the grandparents, after doing research I found that in Germany the requirements for these things are a lot harder to meet. and as it is a working line, they are bread for health, and temperament more so then in the show lines (you need these things more so for a proper working dog)


at least from what I have read, but if anyone can tell me anything about this particular line, or anything I should know I would appreciate it!


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

I got my first gsd at 19. I'm 21 now. I was in college (still am) and had the class schedule and no work to be able to work with the pup, be around all the time for the most part I wasn't gone more than 4 hours. I did get her at 16 weeks. If I had to get a puppy now I couldn't do it. My schedule is so heavy I'm gone 8-10 hrs a day and I'm starting clinical rotations where ill be gone 10-12 hrs a day. 2 years ago I had no clue I'd be in this program. We have had to move which has been difficult due to breed restrictions but we found a place. But luckily she's older now and can handle being gone and my bf will be starting a new program so he will be home when I'm not so it works out.
True we can't stay over night somewhere with friends and we miss out on a lot due to having to take care of her but I don't mind bc I love my dog and I'm willing to make that sacrifice. I had time to go to classes with her and get her foundation training OB classes and I'm glad I got her. She's made these lasts two years great for us. We've had ups and downs with her but have worked hard training. When I graduate in August my job will require 40 hrs a week plus on call and overtime.. No way I'd have time for a pup but she's older now so it's not so hard plus I have my BF to help.
Just my story.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Just a comment on your travel plans...I get it that those places are outside but I'd really look into how welcome dogs are in those areas. They are nature preserves and a lot of those places don't want your animals bringing in any unneeded germs to the equation. As for Europe...forget it. There is no need to put a dog through the stress of flying in an airplane because you want to backpack through Europe. Although Europe is in general dog friendly...hostels are tiny little places where I doubt they'd let a dog stay (especially because you generally share rooms with other people and then you have to consider allergies or your dog barking all night.

The responsibility of planning for your dog everywhere you go is way more work than you would ever get out of the "protection" from your dog. I just went on a trip to Europe...no backpacking but just traveling to a handful of different cities in a handful of days was stressful enough, no need to have a dog at your side during that time as well.

I know what you mean by going certain places that are "dog friendly" but soon enough you'll realize that your friends might not really want your dog there, and that while you're playing video games your dog is in your face wanting to do something else (I've pretty much stopped playing video games). I'm not trying to discourage you from getting a dog...just pointing out the things I've had to go through since I've gotten mine. And yes, the apartment hunting with a GSD is never that fun, so be on the look out for that.

It does sound like you're thinking things through, but things change once you have an 80 lb GSD and not just a cute little puppy. Take out the time for training, possibly trialing, showing, ect. and all that other stuff you like to do now kind of gets put on the back burner (not a bad thing at all). My dog has become one of my hobbies, the other being golf...and its great, but if its not something you're ready to really own up to it might be a bit weird at first.

You also wrote "exploring the city." Be prepared to not be able to walk into any place...when we go out into the city, I don't bring my dog because I know we'll stop somewhere to eat or drink or just to hang out. And a dog would prevent you from doing that. Recently we're getting a lot more dog friendly places (like a coffee shop/dog wash place) but its not like I'm always going to go there for coffee just so that I could get in with my dog.

Just a couple of warnings...tell you the truth you could definitely handle a dog at this age, its just all the other stuff that you WILL cut out of your life because of it.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

mmmm , it sounds a bit like they went shopping at Kraftwerk and are using those dogs to create a ready made little breeding program. I admit I like the looks of the dogs . 

you have to be careful how you read things though as in this example "Zimmerhoff German Shepherd puppy pedigrees have achieved top placings at the highest levels of international competition. " Notice it is not Zimmerhof puppies or progeny achieving top placings it is the puppy PEDIGREES - you can breed the top of the top ultimate dogs together and get not so good at all. (I do like the look of the dogs) 
This "This is a RARE OPPORTUNITY for German Shepherd lovers to purchase an East/West Germany working line puppy for much less than some of the more established breeders are asking" is sort of saying you can essentially buy a "kraftwerk" dog from us for less. I believe Kraftwerk is $2,000 and much more for an 8 week pup.

"These pups have international championship lineage " well they don't because these dogs did not enter conformation, they are working trial dogs. 

this "Her extraordinary and difficult to replicate dark mahogany sable coloring is matched by her dark pigmentation" .. the comments on "rare mahogany" comes straight from the pages of Kraftwerk -- not rare , I have many like this .

I would certainly have a look at the pups . I am not sure how much support they could give you as far as training, or raising or recommending some support network . They are pretty new themselves. Wonder why Anzel is only $800 , he and Angel very attractive.
Might not be a bad choice.


----------



## Sawwahbear (Dec 11, 2012)

martemchik said:


> Just a comment on your travel plans...I get it that those places are outside but I'd really look into how welcome dogs are in those areas. They are nature preserves and a lot of those places don't want your animals bringing in any unneeded germs to the equation. As for Europe...forget it. There is no need to put a dog through the stress of flying in an airplane because you want to backpack through Europe. Although Europe is in general dog friendly...hostels are tiny little places where I doubt they'd let a dog stay (especially because you generally share rooms with other people and then you have to consider allergies or your dog barking all night.
> 
> The responsibility of planning for your dog everywhere you go is way more work than you would ever get out of the "protection" from your dog. I just went on a trip to Europe...no backpacking but just traveling to a handful of different cities in a handful of days was stressful enough, no need to have a dog at your side during that time as well.
> 
> ...



these are definitely things that I should be thinking about, and I'm glad to get the perspective of some of the day to day annoyances of owning a GSD may bring, I think its very reassuring in a way, because a lot of the things you mention, I feel can have positive side, like I know i play way to many video games, and I would probably stop if I had a bored dog in my face all the time, but i would welcome the exercise!

as for my dream of backpacking in Europe, I should clarify, it would be more then a week of bus tours, I would spend months walking from place to place, and seeing things for myself, looking for places that arnt full of tourists. I realize that my dog would need an impressive amount of training for this, but I don't think its unrealistic. 
and for something like that, I think protection is very important.


----------



## Sawwahbear (Dec 11, 2012)

carmspack said:


> mmmm , it sounds a bit like they went shopping at Kraftwerk and are using those dogs to create a ready made little breeding program. I admit I like the looks of the dogs .
> 
> you have to be careful how you read things though as in this example "Zimmerhoff German Shepherd puppy pedigrees have achieved top placings at the highest levels of international competition. " Notice it is not Zimmerhof puppies or progeny achieving top placings it is the puppy PEDIGREES - you can breed the top of the top ultimate dogs together and get not so good at all. (I do like the look of the dogs)
> This "This is a RARE OPPORTUNITY for German Shepherd lovers to purchase an East/West Germany working line puppy for much less than some of the more established breeders are asking" is sort of saying you can essentially buy a "kraftwerk" dog from us for less. I believe Kraftwerk is $2,000 and much more for an 8 week pup.
> ...


thank you for taking a look, I see what you mean, but I don't understand what is bad about it, if they choose the dogs carefully, doesn't that mean they are good for breeding?

also do you have any advice for things to look for when I see the puppies?
of things to think about in general?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

as for travelling with a dog in Europe I would say a better idea is GO , you GO , have the time of your young life , be spontaneous , savour the sights and sounds and tastes . A dog would be so inhibiting. Your kind of travel would land you in youth hostels, couch surfing , meeting up with a group , piggy backing on to their agenda and then parting ways. I did it . Went from Gatwick to London, then to Paris, Venice , Turkey, Germany , Austria . How would you be able to go deep deep into the earth in Salzburg Austria , with a dog , or explore coastal grottos , with a dog, or go to a festival - and in some cultures dogs are "dirty" and not welcome . 

Wait till you come back to get your dog . 

lucky you


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

since you are in the Portland Oregon area -- just heard terrible news on CNN , masked shooter in mall - I believe on poor soul dead ......


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

At least 2 and many wounded.
LIVE UPDATES: Deadly Shooting at Portland, Oregon Mall | Fox News Insider


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

There are always positives in owning a dog. I don't worry one second about how instead of playing a video game I go outside and play with my dog. You're absolutely right about there being a positive to everything but its just something to think about.

Like carmen said, don't take a dog to Europe, I wouldn't even dream of it. Europe is not America...and I'm not trying to be mean but Americans (I'm one) are very very sheltered when it comes to travel. People outside of large cities DO NOT speak English. Information about where to stay outside of the major cities is extremely difficult to come by and when it is online its in the other language. All the power to you for wishing to spend months in Europe...but you can't imagine how expensive it gets, and to have to worry about dog food in addition to that...I wouldn't want to.

A dog is one of the greatest additions one can have in life...but it also subtracts a lot of opportunities from that life. If you have your heart set on getting a dog, go for it, I'm not going to try to convince you otherwise...but I might try to dial in some of those hopes. I know what its like to travel in Europe, and no matter what kind of trip you're planning, its not a good idea. Possibly do able if a private jet, RV, and a black card are involved.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Just saw the news about the shooter all over my Facebook. Extremely sad and frightening, I have a lot of friends in the area (and some who work or have worked at the Clackamas Mall) and was busy checking up on them.

Sawwahbear, do you live or attend college in the Portland area? If so I will be back in Portland from Eugene for a month, and also visit my family in Portland sporadically throughout the year. I wouldn't mind meeting up if you are ever in the neighborhood. Also, I know that you are considering getting the puppy soon, but DVG Nationals is in June at my dog's breeder's club in Salem and I have met a Kraftwerk dog at a club trial in the past. It would be a great opportunity to watch the protection work of dogs from similar lines, since you have been emphasizing the particular appeal of that aspect of the breed. If you decide to pass on this puppy and wish to wait, visiting a club and meeting more dogs is an excellent way of getting a better feel for the breed and type. 

Regarding traveling, my family and I have always enjoyed our vacations and go on trips a few times a year. We used to take a road trip to Las Vegas through California (for the national parks) every year, but for obvious reasons we would never think of taking the dog along. Since I've had my dog, we've also gone on two cruises, once to Alaska and once to the Caribbean, both times for only a short while - two weeks. 

We've yet to take my dog on a family vacation and I don't see us doing that any time soon. I love having him around and I take him everywhere with me on a day to day basis, but it is definitely an added stress and occasional burden, even with a well adjusted, well behaved dog. We board him at the breeder's boarding kennels and trust them to care for him in our absence. He does not suffer separation anxiety and is not affected by being away from me, so I am fortunate in that regard. I know many dog owners have a lot of difficulty finding the right environment and people to entrust with their dogs while they are away. 

For me, vacations are for relaxing or exploring, letting go of responsibility, eating a lot of food, and taking a lot of pictures  Hiking, camping, and trips to the beach would be my choice for "me and the dog" days.


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to the fourm! I am 20 and just wanted to say go for it! If you really want a puppy and can right now and have the devotion it takes than do it. When we got our girl it was not really "planned" But I love her to death and would not trade it for anything. Ya puppy's/dog's subtract alot of thing's in your life and take alot of time. Not mentioning having to get up with it 3-4 time's a night. than having to get up and go to work, it does get tiring, but at the same time they add so much more to it. There just like a kid, that's the way I look at it. Wherever you go, your dog goes. That's how it is with me. My husband and I got married in August and took her on our "honeymoon" cause i was not going to leave her. So we found a place that allow's dogs, and she went everywhere with us, not once did she stay in the room by herself. So it's not impossible and ton's of fun to take them on your jounrey's with you. She's been to Southern Idaho and Washington, and were taking her with us to Nebraska next summer as well. Like you, everything we do hiking,camping ect you can have them with you everywhere and personally I just don't/won't do anything where i can't have her. When we tell somebody were coming over they expect us to have Dixie with us and when we don't they ask "why didn't you bring her" lol. People say that she's one spoiled dog, and i'm like yeah, she's my baby! lol But that's just my own 2cent's. Good luck with whatever you choose, and if you choose to get one don't forget to post ton's of pics!


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

I honestly believe that is up to you decide and I commend you for thoroughly thinking this over. If you think now you have the time and resources AND will continue to have them for 10+ years I'd say yes. 

Certainly extra time helps during the puppy stages. I am 21 now and my husband and I just got our first puppy together this summer. We had been researching the breed for years while dating and this time last year we decided that during the summer would be best time for us. I finished my clinical at the hospital in May and had one class in the summer to graduate and had a job part time job lined up in the fall. Plenty of puppy-raising time! However! as much as we tried to plan we ended up having to move from Massachusetts to Washington State in October. :headbang:

It was hard trying to find a decent hotel for a few days as well as finding a house with a yard to rent with a puppy! Especially when you call up and ask if they allow dogs and they say how much does it weight? Well he weights 35lbs now :wild: Just kidding! we were straight forward with our landlord and she met Enzo and we explained to her I was going to be home or try to find a part time job and he's crate trained and it all worked out. Anyways, I think if you're committed and resilient enough anything is possible. But I was also humbled in that not everything can be planned and I'm a planner! 

Also! As well as Enzo did traveling I would not make him fly again for my pleasure. I worked really hard crate training him as soon as we found out and that I believe helped out tremendously. I am sure it was very stressful for him not to mention my nerves! Heck I was worried about him!


----------

